# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Borstkanker komt bij kwart patiënten terug - RTL Z

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Borstkanker komt bij kwart patiënten terug*
*RTL Z -** 27 minuten geleden*
Een op de negen vrouwen krijgt borstkanker. Van hen krijgt een op de vier het op termijn ook terug. Dat meldt de Borstkanker Vereniging Nederland. Dat kan ook pas na 20 jaar gebeuren. Na tien jaar is ongeveer *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

